# Descent into Madness. An Ultimate Unit Game by Stephen_newman and Spanner!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to a new edition of the ultimate unit game under a new edition! Ever since the last game I hosted I have been busy and this hopefully is the result of my ideas. 

New features for this game:

New edition rules changes!
Almost any army list allowed!
Hidden in game objectives!
Dedicated transports!
Tag teams!

From the creators of the random planet and playground of chaos editions of ultimate unit Steve and Spanner present...

Descent Of Madness!

Coming soon to a forum near you.....


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

HELL YEAH! :yahoo:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

We would have got a release trailer done, but Chris Nolan was busy elsewhere...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Just fire off a bunch of explosions and have Meagan Fox run in slowmo. Works for Michael Bay.



BTW woot!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Whaddya reckon?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think we justabout got that right.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Close enough :biggrin:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay! Next ultimate unit game!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait. About when should we expect a post for the first entry?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

When me and Stephen get our shit together, lol. Not too long I think, but the details for round 1 are in the hands of Stephen (I think). Expect something totally new!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> When me and Stephen get our shit together, lol. Not too long I think, but the details for round 1 are in the hands of Stephen (I think). Expect something totally new!


That they are. However I am at work at the moment and typing this out on my phone takes ages. Expect the first round to be up in the next couple of days!!


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

save me a spot
and what was the points for at the end of spaners random planet?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

This sounds fun, I can't wait!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK I'll ask the question on behalf of all noobies..... Whaa ?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111237

This was the last one, the rules for the rounds are posted throughout - It was fun and I'd recommend it 

Save me a spot :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

rtthg6 said:


> and what was the points for at the end of spaners random planet?


Which points? The Table? That was to show the overall ranking for the entire campaign (with the top three winning rep). The numbers next to your name, the USR you rolled and Dave's condition were the amount of wounds you inflicted upon Dave.

And yeh, we'll start noting interest from now (?). Not sure how many slots we'll have as of yet - need to do some more conferring beforehand.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Definitely count me in :grin:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

in as well. last game was lots of fun.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm up for it.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in (sorry I wasn't really around for the last one, I've been busy getting ready for my wedding in September).

P.S.

(Also, I've spent a lot of my free time crying over the changes to Killa Kans)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Firstly, Congratulations!
Secondly, we're most glad to have you on board - your reputation is second only to the King himself.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Count me in! I wanna play this one too and get in there like swim wear!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I want in!

What are the rules?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Turn around touch the floor bagsy a place!

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Orochi said:


> I want in!
> 
> What are the rules?


Erm... Er....Um... yeh... um...



Yeh that's still being written/edited/re-edited/confirmed. :grin: At the moment we're just trying to gauge numbers for interest.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting!

I already know what I'll be using... if it's allowed


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Bullshit are we.

Enough meddling! Time for some rules as well as your first assignments!!!

_Welcome to the planet Halkten IX. It is a relatively ignored planet and its history is small as no one really lives on the planet. Instead it is a mining world for the ever hungry Imperium of man. However recently a single can of sardines has been found on the planet and rumours abound that a single drop of this oil can maintain over 1000 weapons for a time period as long as well as improve the efficiency of the weapons has brought massive fleets over all around. Each fleet brings many armies with them and the generals hunger for the chance to test their mettle on each other and recover this most worthy prize.

However nothing is quite as simple as it seems and another watches this unfolding drama with eager certainty. Confidant as he is that he will swoop in for his prize when the time is rife. But better let the prey dash each others heads in first.

Oh. I forgot to mention. This individual is not interested in the sardines. He is after something else entirely....._

Scenario: Endless War!!!!

This will for the first round and represents cautious forces being deployed planet side for the opening assault. Infantry being faster have been landed first and eager lieutenants sprint off in the hope of gaining promotion or gain favour enough to lead their own forces someday. They clash head on without paying heed to the seeming wrongness all around them.

Rules (applies to whole competition)

This will be played in the old style roundset where each bout is split into 2 rounds where each side gets the chance to get the charge bonus. If both sides win a round then a tiebreaker round is played in which neither side gets the charge bonus. After a round of shooting both sides remain locked in close combat until a side is wiped out. In effect everyone gets Fearless for free!

Template weapons (such as flamers) inflict D3 hits in the shooting phase. Blast weapons hit on normal Bs and inflict D3+1 hits. A large blast hits at BS+2 abd inflicts D6+2 hits on the target.

If someone decides to buy a dedicated transport for a unit then the unit remains in the transport at all times until it is destroyed. Even when the vehicle reaches close combat (yes a Chimera may charge the enemy if you wish. It still gets no attacks however). Once forced out the transport the unit behaves as normal.

Where allowed vehicles are allowed but flyers DO NOT get the bonuses associated. Flying Monstrous Creatures never count as swooping during these games.

EVERY army list is allowed except the Armoured Battle Company from Imperial Armour 1. Even those found in the Imperial Armour Forge World books provided they are not meant for Apocalypse only (such as super-heavies).

In addition there are hidden objectives in each round. These remain the same in every round as will the requirements and they remain hidden until a player unlocks one. When he does it is revealed and the bonus generated is used in the next bout (over both rounds).

When player submit units to either me or Spanner (don't really care which but we did agree I am the better looking one. Not that you can tell from over a computer screen) they need to state whether they want the charge bonus in their round but some weapons may need to snap fire. Note also even if a transport is used this is still needed to know if it is moving constantly is possible or not. If not the enemy gets the charge bonus but you do get to overwatch (with the ususal restrictions).

If you are unclear about anything please PM me or Spanner so we can sort it out ASAP.

Now onto the scenario:

This round will pit players against each other with the intention of wiping each other out.

Players are allowed to take a unit from any FOC choice (exluding HQ retinues) to a total of 190 points but they must be infantry and NOTHING ELSE (No jump infantry, jetpacks, bikers, etc) joined by a HQ choice costing no more than 150 points who must also be classed as infantry. However to introduce a new mechanic to the games players ARE allowed to use some of the troops allowance to purchase a transport. The unit will permanantly remain aboard the transport until it is wrecked or blown up and must be ground based (I.E. No flyer type unit or skimmer). In addition people who enter may write fluff for their character or the unit they travel with. Doing so will award them 25 points of UPGRADES for said unit or character but cannot benefit from both. The winner is allowed a roll on the Combat Drugs chart in the final round of the competition as found in Codex: Dark Eldar. Units that already are from Codex: Dark Eldar will be allowed 2 rolls on the chart and apply the highest.

I think about a week and a hlaf should be fine. Could all entries be submitted by July 22nd please. (No max limit at the moment. Lets see how much interest is around first. Pass it around having 32 like we used to would be fugging awesome!)


Just to make sure note that the entire game is played with the COMPLETE 6th edition rules excepting the Warlord Table and as an added incentive bothe me and Spanner will be entering but we agree that we will roll each others results and if we win then we will step aside to let one of the actual players win.

Also I forgot to mention that you MUST use the same army list throughout these games.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm almost positive its a no, but can we use allies as listed in the rule book?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

What do you mean by we have to use the same army list throughout? do we make an army list beforehand and pick which units to enter?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> What do you mean by we have to use the same army list throughout? do we make an army list beforehand and pick which units to enter?


Yup, I'd like clarification on this too please.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

As in you only use one codex. Steve used the term "army list" because it applies to the IA lists, which aren't strictly codices.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

CE5511 said:


> I'm almost positive its a no, but can we use allies as listed in the rule book?


Sorry but no allies.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

This sounds like a lark, where do I sign?

Do we just PM our list to one of you?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Will units that have things like Counter-Attack, Furious Charge, and other CC related USR still get the associated bonuses from them?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Will units that have things like Counter-Attack, Furious Charge, and other CC related USR still get the associated bonuses from them?


Yes. This game will use the full extent of the sixth ed rules. 


To enter all you have to PM me or Spanner with a unit that fits the requirements and then sit back and enjoy the show!!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Entry submitted! Is it possible that we may start this before 07/22?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Depends if interest wanes and we get all the interested's entries in.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent! Too bad I wasn't able to take Vulkan

Edit: I forgot to mention in my PM, but can I get the charging bonus in my turn please?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I will post a entry in the next few days.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

conveniently you guys made the HQ point limit 5 too low for most eldar HQ's :angry:

It's almost like you guys thought this through.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

entry in. 

i could not use any of the imperial armor units or lists for this first round. however, if in the future i could, would i be able to use units associated with my codex ie same xeno race from an imperial armor book?


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to throw my hat into the ring, I seem to always miss these things. 
I'll PM an entry by the weekend.
Cheers!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

lokis222 said:


> entry in.
> 
> i could not use any of the imperial armor units or lists for this first round. however, if in the future i could, would i be able to use units associated with my codex ie same xeno race from an imperial armor book?


For your army (I have seen!), I would say yes. However updated units that feature in the codex would have to use the updated rules for balance issues. Otherwise, feel free (provided they're not Apocalypse only).

We have around 20 (including potential) entries so far! :shok:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah the joys of the Necron 'dex... Immortals or Warriors /facepalm

Should have it sent to you in the next couple of days, debating with OL options


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Im in... will send pm before the end of the day


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> For your army (I have seen!), I would say yes. However updated units that feature in the codex would have to use the updated rules for balance issues. Otherwise, feel free (provided they're not Apocalypse only).


awesome. not sure i will ever use any, but appreciate having the option. imperial armor has few selections for these evil zenos.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice of you to specify that MY favourite list is not available! Pfft!



I'm in. Looking forward to it after my short hiatus, yet again, to the world of sterile white-whiteness 

Alice


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> I'm in. Looking forward to it after my short hiatus, yet again, to the world of sterile white-whiteness


The North Pole ?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The North Pole ?


Nope, Antarctica.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Amusing aint you both  

No, unfortunately i am refering to hospital.

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Eww....


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> Amusing aint you both
> 
> No, unfortunately i am refering to hospital.
> 
> Alice


It's in the North Pole Tues, Thurs, Sat. The rest of week it's at the South Pole.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

was wondering if fluff teasers would be avalible before the game starts?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If we can get our shit together, then I would say yes. 

*coughcoughstephen?cough*


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Submitted 

Gonna use this to see how units does with the new rules honestly, seeing as I haven't had a game of 6th Ed yet


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> If we can get our shit together, then I would say yes.
> 
> *coughcoughstephen?cough*


 :biggrin:
Lol


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Oh yah I need to submit for this. ::runs off and opens up a spreadsheet::

Edit: Submitted


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> If we can get our shit together, then I would say yes.
> 
> *coughcoughstephen?cough*


My bad guys. Been busy as fuck over the last couple of weeks at work. When a part timer is doing 75 hours a week in work is something I don't think is too good.

Nevertheless here is a piece of fluff submitted by one of our entrants.

_Veteran Serageant Don'tarr of the Salamanders 5th company gazed over the barren wasteland. He and the rest of his company had come to Halkten IX because of rumours of a rare oil that could maintain and improve the efficiency of weapons and armour with a single drop. Although such a feat was impossible, it may be evidence that one of the remaining four artefacts of Vulkan was hidden on this planet. Even though it is probably a false hope, the Salamanders will do anything to see their Primarch returned. The Forgefather was at the opposite end of the galaxy, and so was unable to get to the planet. Therefore, the 5th company had been re-routed from Armageddon and sent to Halkten system, to purify and conquer in the name of Vulkan and the Emperor._

Pretty awesome right! Anyways this should end by this Friday so I will have lots of time from then!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

We were supposed to write serious fluff? :shok:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> We were supposed to write serious fluff? :shok:


Nah. The one above amused me because it basically stated that the 5th company were there led by a normal captain because Vulkan could not be used due to lack of points.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nah. The one above amused me because it basically stated that the 5th company were there led by a normal captain because Vulkan could not be used due to lack of points.


Ah, fluff I didn't know about and humor I didn't get is why that seemed so serious.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Submitted... well, earlier today but still! Let's rock for this planet!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is the 22nd and I can't wait for this to start! :grin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

So are those of us who are time zone displaced going first ? or last ? LOL!

Cos it's the Twenty Tooth for me already.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Aye, well entries are now closed (my Internet was down yday, so sorry for the delay). I shall now converse and debate with Stephen over who rolls what, and whilst we roll, will get some fluff tasters up. In short, please hold. 

Note: It was mentioned earlier, but Stephen and I are also posting entries. We will roll for each other in a private mini-comp, so the results won't affect you guys. Just to make things more interesting on our side.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Note: It was mentioned earlier, but Stephen and I are also posting entries. We will roll for each other in a private mini-comp, so the results won't affect you guys. Just to make things more interesting on our side.


You could join in the main comp, I trust ya !


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*FLUFF TEASER #2*


THE YAAARRGH ORKS OF BORKA-BORKA!

A hole in the universe has torn open, thanks to a random shot of a Big Mek's Shokk Attakk Gun from another dimension! Yes, bright red Orks from another version of reality have shot directly into our world, with a shout of YAAAARRGH and even less of an understanding of our universe than normal Orks.

What are the differences between them and normal Orks? Simple:
1. Slightly different battle cry (see above)

2. Color

3. Taste (Kroot say they're 'spicier')

4. Worship Gods and Bork and Bork, who have absolutely no differences between them what-so-ever.

5. Whereas green Orks never lose, the red Orks of Borka-Borka ALWAYS WIN!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> 5. Whereas green Orks never lose, the red Orks of Borka-Borka ALWAYS WIN!


:shok:
Huh?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Its Sunday!!! 

Before I go out and get bladdered I thought you patient people may want to see who submitted some units to me. Including what me and Spanner submitted. Here goes!!!!

Spanner94Ezekiel

Elysian Drop Troops (Imperial Armour Vol. VIII)

Elysian Veteran Squad:
- Sgt w/ Power Weapon & Plasma Pistol
- Lascutter
- Meltagun
- Meltagun
- Flamer
- 5 Auxiliary Grenade Launcher Lasguns
- Grenadiers
165

Elysian Company Command Squad:
- Officer w/ Power Weapon and Plasma Pistol
- Medipack
- 2 Auxiliary Grenade Launcher Lasguns
- Plasma Gun
- Carapace Armour

Stephen_newman

(Codex: Space Marines)

Captain Pellas Mir'san (chosen from IA 9)

150 points

Sternguard Veteran Squad
-7 Sternguard Veterans including 3 combi-plasmas-190 points (do not want charge. Mir'san's combi flamer fires when being charged)

The Meddler

Space Marine Captain w/ power sword, storm shield, auxiliary grenade launcher, meltabombs

Tactical Sergeant w/ fist, combi-flamer, meltabombs
Marine w/ flamer
Marine w/ plasma cannon
7 w/ standard

Veteran Serageant Don'tarr of the Salamanders 5th company gazed over the barren wasteland. He and the rest of his company had come to Halkten IX because of rumours of a rare oil that could maintain and improve the efficiency of weapons and armour with a single drop. Although such a feat was impossible, it may be evidence that one of the remaining four artefacts of Vulkan was hidden on this planet. Even though it is probably a false hope, the Salamanders will do anything to see their Primarch returned. The Forgefather was at the opposite end of the galaxy, and so was unable to get to the planet. Therefore, the 5th company had been re-routed from Armageddon and sent to Halkten system, to purify and conquer in the name of Vulkan and the Emperor.

rtthg6

11bloodletters
skull taker

Phrazer

Deathmarks x 10 = 190
Necron Overlord with Tachyon Arrow & Ressurection orb = 150

Dawnstar

Reclusiarch in Power Armour (w/ 25 bonus points of upgrades)
-Hand Flamer
-Meltabombs
145 points

6 Death Company
-2 Power Weapons
-1 Hand Flamer
-1 Power Fist
185 points

--------------

The sacred Reclusiarch of the Death Company had spent a long millenia frozen in a cryogenic state, attempting to master the Black Rage like Mephiston before him. He had programmed the machine to only free him when his readings were similar to that of Mephistons on any scale. 

One dark night, the machine beeped and whirred into life and freed the sacred Reclusiarch from his rest. Immediately he felt his powers had enhanced several times over. Granted, he had not had the success of Mephiston, but still it was a marked improvement. It was then he want to retrieve his sacred Crozius and called his sacred Death Company Guards to his side

scscofield

Wolf Lord Lars watched the planet grow in the view port of his ship. They had been sent to this planet to retrieve a can of sardines. He smiled at the prospect, there would be many glorious moments in the upcoming battles.

'Let me take the spearhead, I have a new group of Grey Hunters to show the glories of Russ to.'

Lars looked at the Wolf Priest and shrugged, 'So be it, enjoy yourselves.' 





Wolf Priest 100 
Plasma Pistol 15 
Runic Armor 20 
Wolftooth necklace 10 
Wolf Tail Talisman 5 
Grants Unit Preferred Enemy-Infantry 
150 

10 Grey Hunters 150 
Meltagun 5 
Plasma Gun (freebie) 0 
Mark of the Wulfen 15 
Plasma Pistol 15 
Wolf Standard 10 
Power Weapon 15 
210

Lord Azune

Big Mek - 50 points
Mekboy Junka - 65 points (DeffRolla!)
5 Burnaboyz - 75 points

"The native mek boyz of Halkten X heard the rumors of Halkten IX. Their best (or possibly craziest) Mek's designed rockets to boost them into the space and onward to claim the magical substance for their own tools. Thus the strongest claimed command. A Dread Mob was formed. A WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! to be declared. Led by the Meka-Dread Thumstazag with the Big Mek Thakastakkadakka at his side, they planned... as much as orks do for victory!"

(For Fluff, let's add a Twin-Rokkit Launcha to the Junka).

Biellann

Harlequin Troop - 190pts
- 5 Harlequins w/ Harlequins' Kiss
- 1 Death Jester w/ Harlequins' Kiss
- 1 Shadowseer w/ Harlequins' Kiss

Farseer - 148pts
- Runes of Warding
- Spirit Stones
- Singing Spear
- Doom
- Fortune

CE5511

Company command squad with a master of ordinance, 4 plasma guns, commander has a power fist and plasma pistol.

Vet squad with harker, 3 melts guns, autocannon team and demolitions

Fluff:

Captian Hanson sighed ashelooked upon the ships sensors. This new planet was like many he had seen in his years past while he and his men fought along side the space marines and The Lion during the Great Crusade. He and his men helped bring hundreds of worlds into the imperial fold and they were good at it! They had the power to rain death to a planetfrom orbit... Or levela singleHab-block if need be, it didn't matter! His men often went in before any other imperial army forces, accept for maybe the elite space marines. Such is the way of the combat engineer, such has always been their way that they clear the way for infantry, tanks, artillery and the like. "We go where others tremble" was their motto. And this was just like the other hundreds of times. Captian Hanson only wished he could avoid comming to blows with the human forces he saw on his sensors.hundreds of ships were out there, mostly hiddenfrom view, but hisancient scanners, centuries of experiance... And a good ole psycher told him otherwise.Some ships were hiding behind holo fields,others warriors,even just on the otherwise of real space, much like him. His ship was there at the final battle for calliban, and was one of the ones to be fired upon and severly damaged in orbit. After the climaticfinal confrontation and the planet splitting apart, the ship wascaptured by the warp, there was nothing they could do about it with their engines destroyed! Even now they have been drifting between the warp and real space through the will of their unknown patron deity. They have made raids for suppliesforthelast 10,000 years and have never grown old! It was unknown to any of them why or how they were kept alive, but they didn't question that it was to protect the imperial populations from xenos, and they would do that this battle. Hanson scanned the planet as best he could, something was down there blocked from his equipment or psychedelic and he had to know what. "Send down Lt Left and Squad Rooks and see what's going on. Be on alert!"

Waiting on the other half now!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My fluff:

_“Alright you useless, shit-brained maggots, listen up! We’re dropping in in TEN, so get your fucking gear on, say your prayers, and don’t bother thinking of your mums, because I’ve already done that for you! You dickwads understand?!”

“YES SI-“

“Sirrrr…. Erm…”

“What, cunt-face?!”

“I, I er.. left my Lasgun in the toilet….”

*SMACK*

“Well then, you’re going first! So you can kill the enemy and take their weapon?”

*Throws him out the rear of the Valkyrie*

“Now let’s get MOVING!”
_

And the other entrants...



*Jace of Ultramar:*

HQ 150
Captain w/ Artificer Armour, Relic Blade, Melta Bombs
Infantry 215
Tactical Squad, ML, Flamer, Sgt w/SB & Chainsword, Drop Pod

'Where is our destination, sir?'
Captain Kruge turned to face the men of Squad Mendoza, 'We are enroute to Halkten IX. Our mission, the found can of Sardines that have the Emperor's blessing to oil our equipment for ages. We will go in, we will retrieve it, and Brother Morales will not consume these with hot sauce on pizza!'
Brother Morales looked longingly into his helmet, 'I just didn't know those were Master Kantor's anchovies!' As he rested his face in his gloved hands, 'The Emperor FORGIVE ME!!!' 
'The Emperor protects Brother Morales, but, he does not protect pizza slices from you... obviously,' said Kruge as he pulled his helmet into place. 'Load up! We're podding in!'

*Cattlebruiser:*

Farseer Iyanya stood facing her squad. These are to be the first eldar to make planetfall.... the first spirit stones to be collected. Autarch Bosingrin chose the warp spiders to be the first wave down because of their swiftness and ability to tear through light infantry in a time before heavy tans will find their way planetside.

"alright men, we make the jump in 5....4....3....2.....1"

148 points- Farseer with guide, doom, spirit stones, singing spear, Runes of Warding and Runes of Witnessing

203- 8 Warp spiders (8 models) 1 being an Exarch with an additional death spinner and Power blades


*Magpie_Oz:*

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor (123 points) Psychotroke Grenades; Rad Grenades; Power Armour; Needle Pistol Scythian Venom Talon, Psyker (Mastery 1 Swap Hammerhand for a roll on the Pyromancy Chart)

Purifier Squad (195 Points)
Knight of the Flame Storm Bolter/Nemesis Warding Staff
2x Purifier Psycannon
3 x Purifier Storm Bolter/Nemesis Force Halberd

_"Do come along Euphie ! " 
"Just coming my Lord!" the young Inquisitor hastened into the corridor where Lord Inquisitor Benjamin Pyrus waited impatiently, locking down a final clasp on her power armour vambrace. "What's all the hurry anyway? I thought the descent wasn't until the next cycle"
"Things have changed dear, multiple fleets are inbound, we must get to the surface with all haste"
"My team is ready?"
"They are Purifiers Euphie, they are always ready"
"They have been briefed, My Lord? "
"They know all they need too, as do you"

Euphie felt a slight chill run down her spine at the tone with which her superior spoke.

The two Inquisitors scurried along the long corridors and turnings finally reaching the airlock doors leading to the umbilical to which the Stormraven Gunship "Nobody's Fool" was docked.

Justicar Kevin stood impassively by the lock.
"Your team is embarked Justicar?" Lord Pyrus asked
"Yes my Lord" he replied, with a slow nod.
"This is Inquistor Euphenigia Pyrus, she will be leading this mission"
"Yes my Lord"
The Grey Knight regarded the young woman critically, ignoring her uncommon beauty and seeking to gauge her mettle.
"Please call me Euphie" she said
"Yes my lady"
"Euphie"
"Yes my lady ... with your leave?" he asked, turning to the air lock
"Of course" she replied
The Grey Knight disappeared down into the airlock to join his squad
"Charmed I'm sure" said Euphie
"The have no understanding of the concept my dear"
"I guess not" she replied and made to follow.
"Euphie? " The Lord called after her
"Yes my lord?"
"Be careful, all may not be as it seems down there"
"Always my Lord"
"and Euphie?"
"yes My Lord?"
"I love you"
"I love you too Daddy"

The airlock cycled closed and Lord Inquisitor Pyrus rested his head against the iris. He sighed and closed his eyes for just a moment.
As he turned away towards the bridge a Servo Skull hovered up to sit by his shoulder, he strode purposefully into the dim corridor. 
"Message to Lord High Inquisitor Zanderatch, Sector Headquarters" he began
The Servo skull chuffed joyfully into action, preparing for the dictation.
"Jim, things are heating up here, pretty much as we expected. It seems ...... "_

*Grokfog:*

5 Wraithguard - 175 pts

A Farseer with Spirit Stones, Doom, Fortune and Guide - 150 pts


*Lokis222:
*
The pitted organisms emerged from the void. A splinter tendril of the vast hive fleets. Sensing food, the hive mind prepare and launched the first wave of spores.

HQ

Tyranid Prime
Lash Whip and Bonesword
Death Spitter
Adrenal Glands
Toxin Sacs
Regeneration

130

Troops

Termaguants 17
Devourers

Mycetic Spore

210


*SGMAlice:*

Buzzgob – 100
10 Burna Boyz w/ 2 Meks, Scrap Trukk w/ Rokkit Launcha.

*Mynameisgrax:*

THE YAAARRGH ORKS OF BORKA-BORKA!

A hole in the universe has torn open, thanks to a random shot of a Big Mek's Shokk Attakk Gun from another dimension! Yes, bright red Orks from another version of reality have shot directly into our world, with a shout of YAAAARRGH and even less of an understanding of our universe than normal Orks.

What are the differences between them and normal Orks? Simple:
1. Slightly different battle cry (see above)

2. Color

3. Taste (Kroot say they're 'spicier')

4. Worship Gods and Bork and Bork, who have absolutely no differences between them what-so-ever.

5. Whereas green Orks never lose, the red Orks of Borka-Borka ALWAYS WIN!


Big Mek Ecks Whyzee w/Shokk Attakk Gun, bosspole, cybork, 'eavy armor, powerklaw, ammo runt [143]

4 Mega-nobz w/combi-skorchas [180]

*MidnightSun:*

Space Marine Librarian
Terminator Armour
Storm Shield
Force Axe
Null Zone
Vortex of Doom

Terminator Assault Squad
Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields

Fluff:
In the echoing nave of the cathedral, a crackling blue haze appeared, brightened, and then solidified in a blinding azure light. The guards at the doors turned and fired into the gloomy figures that materialized from the light. They first died 4 seconds after he had started firing, his torso pulped by the swing of a massive energized Hammer. The concussive blast knocked the nearby guards to their feet, where they were crushed by hammer hafts, shield edges, and massive ceramite boots. With a cry, a platoon of reinforcements burst in through the great gate of the holy place, swiftly arranging into prearranged firing positions. Brother-Librarian Solomon stepped forwards and raised his hand. Without warning, a great rent appeared in the air above the hapless militia. Most were disintegrated instantly, flesh sloughing from their bones at the molecular level. Others were seized with otherworldly hands and dragged through the hellish portal. With a grunt of effort, Solomon cut off the warp flow and the portal died to nothingness. The objective was secure.



Good luck to all!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha! Some of that fluff is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine's essentially the paragraph under _Ultramarines Invasion_ in the 2nd edition Tyranids Codex, if it had been Assault Terminators instead of the shooty variety. The bit about the echoing nave is in the original, but I had to replace the Genestealer Hybrids with some random traitor dudes.

So that's where my guys are from, the mists of 1995. Warp travel _is_ notoriously fickle...

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I seemed to have cocked up and my guys are 195 points? Aren't we limited to 190?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, good spot Magpie - I missed that. What change do you want to make?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Change the Warding Stave to a Halberd is about all I can do I guess.

Actually looking in the list almost everyone is over, well over in some cases?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, right. Yeh in case you missed it, there's a 25 point bonus if you include fluff in your entry - that's why some people have slightly more expensive units. Feel free to drop in fluff if you want to keep the warding stave.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Oh, right. Yeh in case you missed it, there's a 25 point bonus if you include fluff in your entry - that's why some people have slightly more expensive units. Feel free to drop in fluff if you want to keep the warding stave.


I did miss that. I'd do fluff and take Terminators !


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Wanna resubmit? I'll make an exception.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

No I'll stick with the Purifiers, GK Termies cost too much anyhoo.

I'll shoot you some fluff when I've had a mo' to think of some bollocks that might fit and keep the staff.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Fun Fact #1: The most popular armies are Space Marines and Eldar, closely followed by Orks.

Fun Fact #2: It's actually sunny in London today! :shok:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

curses! everyone was smart enough to take fortune! and i'm honestly surprised i didn't see the giant shoota boyz squad.


----------



## Exar Kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Missed the deadline, damn :fool:

anyway looking forward to this : Hands down best thing on Heresy !! 

My gaming group did a recreation of your last one spanner.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to hear the idea is spreading. Anyhow, so people know what Exar entered with:


Exar Kun:

The Grey Knight Strike Cruiser Might of Titan makes orbit around Halkten IX, bringing Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Mor'Nadus to the much lauded system of Halkten IX. Much and more had been spent to send him to Halkten IX, In the words of the Lord Inquisitor: 

"In Pursuit of the Emperor's Great Works, I am sending you to investigate the rumors surrounding this planet. Your task is to ascertain the truth of this miracle machine oil, and acquire it if it proves to be true. Should it prove to be false, bring those responsible for this misinformation for questioning. You will be leading a Grey Knight Strike Force, I will send you details reroute: 'Knowledge is Power, farewell."

As the Inquisitor continued to stare at the continuously expanding planet before him, Shipmaster Barkus spoke up, "we have reached Teleportation range, Inquisitor."

Mor'Nadus replied, "excellent Shipmaster, you have the comm." He said this out of formality, and respect to the Shipmaster's navel traditions.

The Inquisitor reached for his microbead, as he prepared to call the Justicar, or Knight of the Flame as they preferred to be called, "Justi - "

+Yes Inquisitor, how can I be of assistance?+

Unnerved as always at the psychic communication, he spoke knowing that the Justicar would hear him without the microbead, "We are In teleportation range, have your squad meet me in the port teleportarium, Justicar Invicitus."

+As you are perfectly aware, I am a Knight of the Flame, not a Justicar. We are geared and ready waiting you orders in the teleportarium now. For the Sigillite and the Emperor.+

I should have expected this, thought the Inquisitor as he walked through the catacomb halls of the strike cruiser. This was not his first time working with the Inquisitions chamber militant, he should have known that those pompous-

+that is not a line of thought that an Inquisitor should be having+

Initially annoyed at the Justicar's invasion again, the Inquisitor immediately recognized the familiar presence this second presence in his mind, "Sir, my apologies I meant no disrespect – I am still getting used to psychic communion."

+It is understandable, it took me decades myself to adjust to the unshielded thoughts you mortals have.+

Again annoyed, Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Mor'Nadus recalling all of his training at psychic defense, and all the migraines that resulted. .. "I am an Inquis-"

+I know what you are better than you do, and I have no doubt of your skills… but that is not the purpose of this discussion, I am informing you that I will be leading my battle brothers personally to this planet.+

As the Inquisitor started to remind the Brother-Captain of his place, and his duty to the Inquisition (and himself as the ranking Inquisitor), he decided to reconsider. There was a bit of prep work to get done, mobilizing the traditional elements of his force. And he had long ago learned not to argue with this man, instead he cleared his mind and replied:

+Yes, Grandfather.+

Purifier Squad Invictus: ( 190 )
•	Knight of the Flame Invictus : Nemesis Warding Staff and Storm Bolter
•	Purifier Kantor : Nemesis Halberd and Storm Bolter
•	Purifier Castus : Nemesis Halberd and Storm Bolter
•	Purifier Valence : Nemesis Halberd and Storm Bolter
•	Purifier Lycus : Nemesis Hammer and Storm Bolter
•	Purifier Venatus : Psycannon
Brother-Captain Mor'Nadus, 2nd Brotherhood: ( 175 )
•	Incinerator
•	Blind & Psycotrope grenades


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to see we are making the Ordo Xenos a family affair....


----------



## Exar Kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Yah, I read you fluff after i submitted - its pretty funny that we have a similar vision of the Ordos.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some matchups!

Note that a filler unit consisting of a barebones SM captain and a basic 10 man tac squad with flamer and ML to make it a nice round 20 entrants!!

For Round 1

Filler unit vs Scosfield

Jace of Ultramar vs Lokis222

Stephen_newman vs SGMAlice

Exar Kun vs Cattlebruiser

Grokfog vs Lord Azune

Midnightsun vs rtthg6

TheMeddler vs Dawnstar

Spanner94Ezekiel vs Biellann

mynameisgrax vs Phrazer

CE5511 vs Magpie_Oz

Rolling will commence soon! Watch this space!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

FILLER YOUR GOING DOWN!!!!! :: struts around like a rooster from Jersey Shore while making rude comments about Filler's mother ::


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, Skulltaker will *murder* my Librarian, but the Bloodletters vs. Terminators is going to be fun (especially with Null Zone active).

Midnight


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn, now I wish I chose a combi-melta instead Ah well, good luck Dawnstar!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Stephen_Newman: Crispy? or Extra Crispy?



Alice


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Dem Eldar Gits 're no match fer da WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Lokis is probably going to thrash me :shok:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bump :grin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Busy busy busy, i see. No time for the poor souls in Orbit above the Planet, waiting for the signal to prepare the landing craft? 

Alice


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The Sardines were spoiled.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Patience young ones, the time is nearly upon us!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

but what of the Sardines?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dey be fine fools.

Unfortunately the daemon drink has caught up with me and I find it hard to resist her lovely charms. I should have rolled them by weekends end. I promise..


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> but what of the Sardines?


*NomNomNom*

Uh....lost them.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OMFG RESULTS!!!11!1

Scsofield vs. Filler

Round 1 - SCS' Wolves have the charge, and wipe out the filler, despite some shocking rolling which sees them lose 9 Grey Hunters.
Round 2 - The filler whiffs completely, only inflicting 6 wounds before being run down by the Wolves.

Scsofield is through.

Jace of Ultramar vs Lokis222

Round 1 - Lokis' Nids have the charge, with the Prime killing the Captain in a bloody challenge. However, they don't have the resilience and are killed off after inflicting a further 5 wounds.
Round 2 - Jace's Fists do their Chapter Master proud, with the captain managing to kill the Prime, while the Gaunts drop like flies.

Jace of Ultramar is through.

Steve vs SGMAlice
Round 1 - Alice's Orks burn their way through the Sternguard, but are unable to overcome Mir'san's skill at arms, and are cut down man by man.
Round 2 - with their ride wrecked, the orks are shredded by the Hellfire rounds, and Buzzgob cleaned up in CC by the Salamander captain.

Stephen_Newman is through

cattlebruiser vs Exar Kun

Round 1 - Cattlebruiser cleans the Purifiers off the board for few return wounds.
Round 2 - Exar Kun gives the Eldar the return treatment.
TIEBREAKER - after a very close match the Grey Knights triumph.

Exar Kun is through.

Grokfog vs Lord Azune

Round 1 - the Wraithguard wreck the trukk, before stomping through the disorientated orks.
Round 2 - the trukk appears to be more of a hinderance than a help, and it is eventually destroyed. The orks then lack sufficient clout to break down the Eldar and are systematically destroyed.

Grokfog is through.

Congratulations to the winners and comiserations to the losers. Steve will have his results up soon (right???  ), and from then on Round 2 will progress!

Spanner out.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay for the forces of GOOD ! 
Now we squabble amongst ourselves for the Sardines?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Me:











Filler:











Me:











Filler:












Me:











Me using my mad skills:











Filler:











Me:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

that could have gone better. gg jace.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

wow. I just realized i forgot to give myself fortune. Instead i gave guide for the BS4 and 5 models. Good Job CattleBruiser

GG Exar.

I'm assuming there's no consolation round?


----------



## Exar Kun (Nov 29, 2011)

GG to you too, seems like our fight was the closest. 

Now I am going to get my hands on an Eldar codex to see what exactly I just fought...


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

lol. they're space elves that shoot silly string.

And the farseer is the eldar psyker that makes the silly string go for your neck.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

WHO WOULD LIKE SOME RESULTS!!!

Round 1 Part 2!!!!

MidnightSun vs rtthg6

Round 1

Null zone is activated by the Librarian and the termies charge in. In combat Skulltaker effortlessly removes the Libbies head but all the bloodletters get cleaned out in return for no losses. Skultaker is killed in the next round but not before killing 2 more terminators.

Round 2

Null zone is again active byt the librarian and both sides charge in. Once again Skulltaker removes the libbys head and 2 terminators are crushed by the bloodletters. In return 8 Bloodletters bite the dust and the fight continues. Skulltaker is unlucky in the next round and no terminators are felled. In return the last bloodletters are polished off and Skulltaker is hit by the hammers! Next round striking at the same time Skulltaker takes out 2 more terminators but they also crush him at the same time.

Victory to Midnightsun!

The Meddler vs Dawnstar

Round 1

The Death Company leap at the marines and 2 tacticals get shot in the face. In return after the shoot phase and overwatch 3 Death Company die. In combat the Reclusiarch pummels the face off the Space Marine captain and is wounded in return. The Death company lose 2 men but crush 6 tacticals in return. The fist punches the last 2 marines for a comrehensive victory.

Round 2

This time the marines are not as good this time around as they only manage to kil 2 Death Company with shooting. However the Death Company fare just as poorly and only kill 2 marines again. In combat the Captain eventually manages to best the Reclusiarch but his marines lose 5 men against the Death Company for 2 more kills in return. The fist punches another man and the fight continued. The marines kill another Death Company marine with their Captain but lose another 2 men to hte rampant marines. The last Death Company with fist (in a lucky stroke of luck) manages to wipe out both the remaining marines and the Captain!

victory to Dawnstar!

mynameisgrax vs Phrazer

Round 1

The Meganobz run forward and are able to take out 5 Deathmarks who have opted to hunt the unit. In return 2 Meganobz are felled by the rapid fire and overwatch thanks to their tough armour. In combat the big mech is able to take off 2 wounds from the overlord before being felled by the warscythe. The Deathmarks do not fare as well and after taking out 1 nob the rest are culled by the angry nobz. The overlord joins them in the next round.

Round 2

The Deathmarks step up to the Nobz and open fire! They manage to take out 3 nobz, knck a wound off another and take a wound off the big mech. In assault the overlord easily finishes off the mech and the Deathmarks are able to finish off the boyz with the overlord's help.

TIEBREAKER ROUND!!!!

This time both sides perform reasonably well with shooting with 2 nobz being killed by sniper fire as well as a wound taken off the big mech for 3 dead deathmarks in return. The Overlord is once again able to take out the mech but suffers 2 wounds before he is able to. The Deathmarks whiff their attacks against the nobz and manage to wound 1. The nobz manage to crush 4 in the first round and the others in the second round. The overlord is able to fell 1 nob before being torn to pieces.

victory to mynameisgrax!

CE5511 vs Magpie_Oz

Round1

Looking out at all those guns it might not surprise some to know that ALL of the purifiers and their inquisitor are shot off the board before they even get a chance to fire a shot.

Round 2

This time the Purifiers open fire first and 4 veterans are taken down. In return 8 Purifiers are shot in the shooting phase and the rest are kiled by overwatch from the guard!

victory to CS5511!

Spanner94Ezekiel vs Biellann

Round 1

The Harlequins are shot off the table before they get a chance to have fun with the guardsmen!

Round 2

The Harlies close in and are able to take down 4 veterans with a cunny plasma grenade and other guns. The Farseer is able to get off Fortune and Doom. In return 4 Harlequins are polished off by the guard shooting and overwatch. In close combat the Harlies massacre the rest of the vets and the Farseer wounds the junior officer for no loss. In return 2 more Harlies are punched by the guard. Next round and the Farseer suffers perils from the warp on a 12 whilst trying to cast fortune but makes the ghosthelm save and doom is denied by the guardsmen. The farseer finished off the officer and the last harly is killed for no loss. The Farseer is eventually brought down by the command squaddies after several boring rounds.

victory to Spanner!!

Randomizing for next round to begin soon!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm disappointed that my deffrolla did nothing. Damn your Eldar trickery!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As an aside to Spanner I think we found our nxt viral video! Or at least what I am gonna put in my CV








For those interested just search Men are Awesome in youtube and should be among the first.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

lokis222 said:


> that could have gone better. gg jace.


And to you as well, sir.

I didn't see that turning out that way :shok:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well fought The Meddler


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good game oz


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I might be a little on the anxious side, but, what comes next?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

CE5511 said:


> Good game oz


OMG Purifiers tabled ... twice ... by guard.

Well played mate, looks like I have a lot to learn.
hmmmm how am I going to fluff this and still come out with a little dignity?


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Stephen_Newman; said:


> TIEBREAKER ROUND!!!!
> 
> This time both sides perform reasonably well with shooting with 2 nobz being killed by sniper fire as well as a wound taken off the big mech for 3 dead deathmarks in return. The Overlord is once again able to take out the mech but suffers 2 wounds before he is able to. The Deathmarks whiff their attacks against the nobz and manage to wound 1. The nobz manage to crush 4 in the first round and the others in the second round. The overlord is able to fell 1 nob before being torn to pieces.
> 
> victory to mynameisgrax!


Noooooooo I am slain by smelly Gree... errr... Redskins. I am shamed. 
(No mention of resurrection or Tachyon arrow in the brep, I take it they didnt do anything??).
I am shamed.
I will retreat and reassemble my minions...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Phrazer said:


> Noooooooo I am slain by smelly Gree... errr... Redskins. I am shamed.
> (No mention of resurrection or Tachyon arrow in the brep, I take it they didnt do anything??).
> I am shamed.
> I will retreat and reassemble my minions...


Man, that was close! I'm surprised I made it though. Good fightin', Phrazer!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A most enjoyable conflict. Back to the hell you came from, recreant daemons!

Not surprised that Skulltaker ripped the Librarian to bits, but amazed I killed 8 Bloodletters from my 10 Thunder Hammer attacks! I may have had the charge, but that's still above average :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You actually had 15 on the charge! I tend to do well with doing lots of hits in games and this I just can't wound or persuade my opponents dice to fail more armour saves.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

mynameisgrax said:


> Man, that was close! I'm surprised I made it though. Good fightin', Phrazer!


It certainly was, but to go out in a tie break is very British lol. At least the Tin cans made a fight of it!!
Congrads on your victory and good luck in the rest of the competition!!
Alez le Spicy Orks!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> You actually had 15 on the charge! I tend to do well with doing lots of hits in games and this I just can't wound or persuade my opponents dice to fail more armour saves.


Probably why I won - Bloodletters have no armour saves to pass. Glad that Null Zone has had an effect.

Midnight


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

What's the next step in this?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I planning on sulking for a bit


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

:laugh: me too. done got thrashed. :laugh:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I planning on sulking for a bit


Dude, I had 2 squads, 5 plasma weapons, melta out the ass, and 2 large blasts. It was just an unlucky matchup. I would have been smoked by Alice. Plus if you got even one guy into combat I would have been obliterated by your purifying flame. If you went against anyone else, you would have killed them! Next round you have it for sure.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

CE5511 said:


> Dude, I had 2 squads, 5 plasma weapons, melta out the ass, and 2 large blasts. It was just an unlucky matchup. I would have been smoked by Alice. Plus if you got even one guy into combat I would have been obliterated by your purifying flame. If you went against anyone else, you would have killed them! Next round you have it for sure.


Good on ya mate.

NEXT time we won't be so trusting of our IG "comrades" ! :grin:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

So what's next on the agenda?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ehm, well I've PM'd steve, but there's been no reply so I assume he's away or busy at the moment.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Exterminatus was called down upon the planet. It is no more!

This game seems to have died?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just an FYI: I'm away from tomorrow until the 26th August, without Internet access for the most part, so I won't be able to sort anything. Hopefully by then Stephen will be back and have posted the requirements for Round 2.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Spanner94Ezekiel vs Biellann
> 
> Round 1
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party (like always), but:

It appears that no matter how much psychic trickery you try to pull, you will get killed by massed guns/bodies. I feel sorry for you with the amount of dice that must have been rolled for this (fortune re-rolls & doom re-rolls)....


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Biellan. How many vets were you facing? I thought it was just 1 HQ and 1 unit.

and fun fact: in round 2 when you get off fortune and doom 4 of your harlies died to shooting and overwatch. If all those casualties were from the shooting phase then on average spanner threw 48 lasgun shots at you (although if some of them were plasma it wouldn't have made a huge difference because your cover save is better than your invuln), and if only 3 of them were from the shooting phase and the last was from the overwatch then on average spanner threw 36 lasgun shots at you.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

CattleBruiser said:


> Biellan. How many vets were you facing? I thought it was just 1 HQ and 1 unit.
> 
> and fun fact: in round 2 when you get off fortune and doom 4 of your harlies died to shooting and overwatch. If all those casualties were from the shooting phase then on average spanner threw 48 lasgun shots at you (although if some of them were plasma it wouldn't have made a huge difference because your cover save is better than your invuln), and if only 3 of them were from the shooting phase and the last was from the overwatch then on average spanner threw 36 lasgun shots at you.


Been a while since I looked at the Elysian army list, but it was 10 Vets and 5 Command Sqaud. 2 Plasma Pistols, 1 Plasma Gun, 2 Meltaguns, 1 Flamer, 8 Lasguns (7 with Aux Grenade Launchers).
That is a fair bit of firepower for 8 Eldar to come up against. Although it did end up being Farseer vs 4 Command Squad Guardsmen at the end.


----------

